# My Own Personal Guard Dog



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

A "ball" guard dog that is :tongue:






























And if you were to try to take said ball you'd get this:

*"Hey, what do you think you're doing? Get your hands off my ball!!"*


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Love that last picture! Perfect caption!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the last picture too. Love the facial expression!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pics, made me smile!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL! Love that last picture. Absolutely adorable!


----------

